# Kate Mccann is now an official suspect.



## rema (7 September 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6982969.stm


----------



## Jo C (7 September 2007)

Interesting - on the radio this morning they were stating she was not a suspect.


----------



## the watcher (7 September 2007)

Given the length of the interview yesterday I think that move was inevitable - but since the system is so different there it doesn't have the significance you might expect.


----------



## Scoopy (7 September 2007)

Gulp !


----------



## Weezy (7 September 2007)

Will wait and see - according to the Portugese yesterday, the police were stressing that she was being questioned as a witness and NOT as a suspect.


----------



## LauraBR (7 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Will wait and see - according to the Portugese yesterday, the police were stressing that she was being questioned as a witness and NOT as a suspect. 

[/ QUOTE ]

BBC news are reporting that the police are to confirm her official suspect status shortly.


----------



## Weezy (7 September 2007)

Hmmm - the thing is *arguido* can mean many things, and a person can claim this status as it gives them the right to have a lawyer and to silence - it does NOT automatically mean that the person is a suspect to the crime, but that they are intrinsicle to the investigation, so they cannot leave the country etc.  Obviously the media are going to sensationalise the status, but I am going to continue getting my info from the Portugese I think...I do hope a full explanation to the connotations are given.


----------



## Sooty (7 September 2007)

Why would she want a lawyer or to remain silent, though?


----------



## Tempi (7 September 2007)

if you ask me its just a tragic accident.

I personally believe the McCanns gave Madelaine sleeping pills/tranqulizer to keep her asleep whilst they were out with friends (which the authorities have already suggested might have happened) but they gave her too much. Tragically she died, the McCanns found her and panicked and buried the body somewhere......


----------



## LauraBR (7 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
if you ask me its just a tragic accident.

I personally believe the McCanns gave Madelaine sleeping pills/tranqulizer to keep her asleep whilst they were out with friends (which the authorities have already suggested might have happened) but they gave her too much. Tragically she died, the McCanns found her and panicked and buried the body somewhere...... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... that's a very interesting theory, and would explain why the blood found in the apartment was linked to the McCanns?

It's so hard not to speculate isn't it


----------



## horsey1992devon (7 September 2007)

it was only a matter of time really though wasnt it...

Doesn't anybody else think that it is kinda wrong how much publicity this one girl/family has got, when there are thousands of kids that go missing all the time and never even get mentioned...?


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (7 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
if you ask me its just a tragic accident.

I personally believe the McCanns gave Madelaine sleeping pills/tranqulizer to keep her asleep whilst they were out with friends (which the authorities have already suggested might have happened) but they gave her too much. Tragically she died, the McCanns found her and panicked and buried the body somewhere...... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Blimey not heard that one


----------



## Christmas_Kate (7 September 2007)

That's certainally a plausable theory PG. Re Weezy's explanation including the fact that this staus will mean Kate McCann cannot leave the country, that would tie in with recent specualtion that the McCanns were to return home due to lack of money. This was not a tabloid story, but something which came from friends of the family.


----------



## Starbucks (7 September 2007)

Isn't she a GP??  Surely she'd know how to not give her child an OD? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





All very tragic really.


----------



## Tempi (7 September 2007)

yes, but tragic accidents can happen...... Or maybe she gave her slightly more in the hope she would sleep through for longer.  I dont know.......They are both GPs, hence how they had access to tranquilizers etc......


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (7 September 2007)

My OH has always maintained that there was an accident of some sort in that apartment - maybe a smack resulting in a fall. I told him he had a vivid imagination at the time. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Regardless of what happened, or who did what, I still think that there's a high possibility that Madeleine ended up in the sea...


----------



## Michelle73 (7 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
it was only a matter of time really though wasnt it...

Doesn't anybody else think that it is kinda wrong how much publicity this one girl/family has got, when there are thousands of kids that go missing all the time and never even get mentioned...? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I'm with you on this one!!!


----------



## Weezy (7 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Why would she want a lawyer or to remain silent, though? 

[/ QUOTE ]

If I was recalled for questioning by the police, and questioned for 11 hours, I would want a lawyer present, wouldn't you?


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (7 September 2007)

Doesn't anybody else think that it is kinda wrong how much publicity this one girl/family has got, when there are thousands of kids that go missing all the time and never even get mentioned...? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely I was listening to Radio 4 this morning &amp; tales of Dafore scenes like women holding their decapitated babies, mothers being gang raped etc etc. Yep, 1 child at the end of it, sometimes we need to look to the greater good how many more lives could have been saved with that money? Still unfortunate though


----------



## mickey (7 September 2007)

I don't believe this headline has the significance that it might do in this country. First of all she has not yet been named as a 'formal named suspect'. Secondly that is quite different to 'suspect' as used in this country. It may simply mean that this gives the police the opportunity to ask some questions that they are not allowed to when someone is simply a witness.

I'm sorry but at this stage I simply cannot believe that either of the McCanns were involved in their daughter's disappearance/murder. 

I also think that all the media attention they are getting must be hard to live with and as for all these theories that they harmed their child - well, I prefer to wait for the facts.

WRT the tranquiliser story - Very very unlikely given they are both trained medics.


----------



## Equus Leather (7 September 2007)

I've always thought right from the beginning that the parents were involved..


----------



## Weezy (7 September 2007)

Thanks Mickey but I do know all of that - please read my posts above and in the Soapbox - I have been trying to get the technicalities of arguido over!


----------



## conniegirl (7 September 2007)

Also they are both highly intelligent people. Who would know that the more publicity it go the more chance they have of finding her. thus they have done everything within thier power to keep it in the media.
If it was your child and you had the links wouldnt you do the same?

Personaly i think she has been taken and she is either dead or burried deeply within a pedophile ring. I pray for the former rather then the latter as it would be better for the little girl.

I dont think the family had anything to do with it. If they were involved then they wouldnt be making such a big thing about it in the media. I have to say that the portugese police seem a bit hopeless and if it were not for the international pressure then most likely would have written it off and left it as a kidnapping case.
Many other kids go missing on holiday and you never hear about it if the parents had anything to do with it why push for media interest and a more thourgh investigation?


----------



## mickey (7 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks Mickey but I do know all of that - please read my posts above and in the Soapbox - I have been trying to get the technicalities of arguido over! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just trying to help!!!!


----------



## conniegirl (7 September 2007)

I had a lawyer with me when giving a statement to the police about a car crash i was involved in, if i was being questioned about anything by the police i would want a lawyer with me. I have nothing to hide, and that accident was not my fault but the wording you use can be very very important and the things you say can be twisted.
So yes if i were in kate maccans shoes i would have myself declaired a suspect so that i could have access to a lawyer


----------



## christine48 (7 September 2007)

I find it hard to believe the parents had anything to do with Maddy's disapearance.they are both doctors so it is unlikely they'd have overdosed her. If Kate went back to the apartment and found her dead, could she have acted normally and when did she dispose of the body?
I think the speculation has arisen because some blood has been found on the toy and in the car but we all know what children are like, they have minor scrapes all the time.
I hope to god there's no truth in it.


----------



## CastleMouse (7 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I've always thought right from the beginning that the parents were involved..

[/ QUOTE ]
Me too...


----------



## JM07 (7 September 2007)

i'm not surprised......


----------



## Faithkat (8 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
   I think the speculation has arisen because some blood has been found on the toy and in the car but we all know what children are like, they have minor scrapes all the time.
I hope to god there's no truth in it.  

[/ QUOTE ]


Ah, but I heard that the car in which Madeleine's blood was found, wasn't actually hired until 3 weeks after she went "missing"  . . . . 

. . . .  the plot thickens  . . .  but it does beg the question of what had they done with the body in the meantime ?


----------



## Christmas_Kate (8 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I find it hard to believe the parents had anything to do with Maddy's disapearance. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's Madeleine!!! Not Maddy!


----------



## chickeninabun (8 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm sorry but at this stage I simply cannot believe that either of the McCanns were involved in their daughter's disappearance/murder. 

I also think that all the media attention they are getting must be hard to live with and as for all these theories that they harmed their child - well, I prefer to wait for the facts.


[/ QUOTE ]

I completely agree. Maybe it's just me being old fashioned but I hate even the thought of parents harming an innocent child, so refuse to believe that they did. Blinkered?? Maybe but having a 2 &amp; half year old daughter myself, Madeleine's disappearance really hit home hard. You cannot imagine how a mother must be feeling to have a child taken away until you have your own children.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Saying this thought, I am still puzzled from when I read that just days after Madeleine disappeared the McCann's put their twins into a creche. Is it just me or would you never let your other children out of your sight again???!!


----------



## Persephone (8 September 2007)

I always thought it didn't ring true. I'm sure they didn't od her but as anyone will know who has been sedated or taken sleeping tablets, if you wake up while the drug is still in your system you are very discoordinated and unsteady. Could it be that she woke got out of bed and fell, fatally injuring herself? That would account for the blood. I have always thought they were involved in some way but couldn't see them actually murdering or trafficing her. I think it has been a terrible course of events which has led to her death and that through guilt at leaving the children unattended in the first place they have then tried to cover it up. We won't know for sure until the child is found.  There was also a distinct case of "the lady doth protest too much" if you ask me. The thing is we have all seen it happen time after time. Those that make most noise end up being involved, and as for the whole pope audience....well that just left me speechless (hard to believe I know!!) In fact it was at that point that I really thought there was something odd going on.  And incidentally I agree about the coverage, but unfortunately this is the kind of thing that sells papers.


----------



## severnmiles (8 September 2007)

I do think if they are guilty it was a horrible accident that went wrong and that Kate panicked.


----------



## Christmas_Kate (8 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 I am still puzzled from when I read that just days after Madeleine disappeared the McCann's put their twins into a creche. Is it just me or would you never let your other children out of your sight again???!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

yup 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. At the time I didnt think that to be so wrong, but when i sit and think about it, no, I wouldnt let them out of my sight either. I'd have got family over to care for them if really necessary, but certainally not left them in a creche with strangers. 

Out of interest, does anyone know if the McCanns are Catholic?


----------



## skewbaldpony (8 September 2007)

yes they are catholic. I am very surprised that hho allows this thread, the bbc and other boards have shut them down for fear of monumental libel suits. However, if you really want to have your eyes opened on this subject, you might want to take a look at the Daily Mirror forums!


----------



## Christmas_Kate (8 September 2007)

I too have been suprised by some of the accusations flying around. 

I only asked if they were Catholic as I wondered why they would visit the Pope if not...


----------



## skewbaldpony (8 September 2007)

There is outright libel on here about the Portuguese Police! I've just posted to the defamatory posts thread about it, but doubt it will arouse much attention!
I'm not fussed one way or another, myself, but I'm shocked IPC can afford to take the risk of legal action being taken. I mean we all know the big dailies take it in their stride, but I wouldn't have thought H&amp;H budgeted for it!


----------



## Onyxia (8 September 2007)

Come on people, PLEASE read what Weezy and Micky have said- it doesnt translate directly and suspect means something different here.

Personally,I dont belive they are involved in any way or that they did anything worse then being stupid enough to leave her alone that night.
I dont understand how they would be able to leave their other children in daycare either myself, but do know the advice is to keep life as normal as possable for a child after a tramatic event so maybe they were just trying to do the right thing and following the advice they were given.

As for the blood,wasnt it on a toy???
She could easily have had a knock/bump and left a trace of blood on a favorite toy that has gone unnoticed untill now,why would it be in their hire car?
If YOUR child was missing and you had no idear if she was dead or worse wouldnt YOU want anything that was important to him/her with you?
Maybe time will prove me wrong,maybe it wont.


----------



## AimeeLou (8 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 I personally believe the McCanns gave Madelaine sleeping pills/tranqulizer to keep her asleep whilst they were out with friends (which the authorities have already suggested might have happened) but they gave her too much. Tragically she died, the McCanns found her and panicked and buried the body somewhere......  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Surly if the police had thought of this theory soon after Madelaine had dissapeared, wouldn't it have been wise to test the twins for traces of pills, drugs, etc in their systems, because surly they wouldn't have only given madelaine them if they had. 

Just a quick point, not sure if you know that Madelaine was concieved by fertility treatment. I wouldnt have thought the McCann's would have intentionally killed their daughter after years of heartbreak, and thousands of pounds worth of treatment.


----------



## christine48 (8 September 2007)

It's getting like a witch hunt on here.


----------



## wizzi901 (8 September 2007)

do you not think it odd tho that in a tourist resort that at that time in the evening no-one say ANYTHING?


----------



## Persephone (8 September 2007)

Yeah funny that.


----------



## Daisychain (8 September 2007)

I just wonder how closely some of you have been watching this case... i have followed it everyday, there is no way on gods earth they are responsible, i do believe they made a terrible mistake in leaving them that night, but i feel they were lulled into a false sence of security in there surroundings, they completely adore their children, look at the picture of little madeleine on the last day she was seen, happy and well looked after, these children were conceived by ivf and very much wanted, what about the people they were dining with, dont you think they would have noticed something very odd?  Poor kate is a bag of bones, wise up you lot who are making these dreadfull accusations, go on to the find madeleine sight and see what kind of people they are, they havent touched a penny of that money for themselves and are on unpaid leave... i hardly think they would have this huge campaign if they had commited a crime, no way, and as for you lot saying its to much publicity for one child when there is many others missing, you are missing the point they are the just not receiving enough, its kate and gerrys position and intelligence which has enabled this campaign, i take it those that made those comments havent got children, when you have you might understand,  how can you look at that child and say that, i just pray to god this case is resolved soon, and god bless madeleine, where ever she is xx


----------



## Persephone (8 September 2007)

I haven't got children yet the comment I made is that I know absolutely categorically that I would not have left those children unattended for any reason, even in my home let alone in an apartment in a foreign country for the sake of a night out. In fact I would not leave them for any length of time.  I know that is absolutely fundamentally wrong even though I am obviously incapable of having a valid opinion because I choose not to have children.  By making that "terrible mistake" they are responsible entirely for whatever has happened to their daughter. If she's dead they are responsible, if she was abducted they are responsible, because if they hadn't left them alone then whatever has happened would not have occurred They weren't held up at gunpoint they voluntarily left them vulnerable and asleep while they had a good time. Perhaps they should count their blessings that there are not three children "missing" Have people forgotten that if they had done this in the UK those other two children would no doubt be in the care of social services by now? Yes I'm not denying that the children were very much wanted, but obviously so was that night out. I believe when you make a decision to have children you must be prepared for your life to revolve around those children. Isn't that the whole point of having them. Yes I hope Madeleine is safe or has not suffered but the fact remains that whatever happened the Mccanns brought upon themselves.


----------



## Daisychain (8 September 2007)

I think they no that... i wouldnt leave my children either, but they didnt kill madeleine and hide her body for 25 days. Look at the price they have had to pay, they will never have a life again, the guilt will live with them for ever, but i do have a heart and i am desperately sorry for them, and the price there dear daughter has had to pay..


----------



## Persephone (9 September 2007)

Just don't assume that because somebody has no children that they cannot possibly have any empathy or grasp of the situation. As for Kate and Gerry being on unpaid leave and not having touched a penny of the money...I should b****y well hope that would be the case. Why should the NHS  sponsor this whole debacle by giving them paid leave. No one else would get it. Yes look at the price they have to pay. It was their choice to leave them. Is that guilt not well founded. 
I hope Madeleine has not suffered. She is the important one in this. She did nothing wrong.


----------



## Daisychain (9 September 2007)

Im glad your so perfect in your life, you are obviously very hard hearted, no one should have to suffer their unimaginable pain. By the way it was the publicity, which some people think madeleine has had to much off i was refering to regarding some peoples thoughts and them possibly not having children of their own, if you read my post correctly, and previous posts. Not everyone has their child abducted, i would say this is severe stress if they had been on paid leave, their lives are in pieces.


----------



## Persephone (9 September 2007)

Well I have never been called hard hearted before that's for sure. Perfect .. yes it's a fair cop! Yes I know right from wrong, and they were wrong. There are no shades of grey here, what they did was categorically wrong. The fact that it was the publicity you were referring to was unclear. So if we had children of our own we would understand why they had been driven to attain as much publicity as possible. Nothing to do with guilt then. And regarding your comment " not everyone has their child abducted" I wonder why that is then. Perhaps because most people wouldn't have left them alone in the first place.


----------



## Onyxia (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
do you not think it odd tho that in a tourist resort that at that time in the evening no-one say ANYTHING? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Remember jamie Bulger?
People DID remember seeing him being taken and thought nothing of it.
It looked normal.
in all honesty,if you saw a child "kicking off" at the adult with it would you think "that child is being kidnapped,I must do something" or dismiss it as a toddler tantrum?

This whole case is so very sad, I hope it is at an end(one way or another) ASAP.
I also hope that the procedures for investigating cases like this are looked at VERY closely and lessons learned.


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Well I have never been called hard hearted before that's for sure. Perfect .. yes it's a fair cop! Yes I know right from wrong, and they were wrong. There are no shades of grey here, what they did was categorically wrong. The fact that it was the publicity you were referring to was unclear. So if we had children of our own we would understand why they had been driven to attain as much publicity as possible. Nothing to do with guilt then. And regarding your comment " not everyone has their child abducted" I wonder why that is then. Perhaps because most people wouldn't have left them alone in the first place. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Totally with jojobah on this, they were wrong, criminally negligent, unforgiveable to leave three children alone in the way they did, whatever else they did and didn't do, and if they had been down the boozer with a pint and a kebab, the other two would have been in care before you could say 'BUPA'
The media campaign cynically and somwhat sinisterly in my opinion succeeded in brainwashing people - the number of people I met who parroted 'we've all done it' NO WE HAVEN'T ! We have not all left three children under four in a hotel room and gone out, nor have we all done anything even approaching that stupid!
You will find that people without TVs (like me) people who don't watch them much, and people who were out of the country at the time of the first rush of media, are less convinced that we have all done it. I wonder why?
I'm not pre-judging anything that is in doubt, and I'm surprised IPC have allowed the libellous accusations against both the McCanns and the Portuguese Police to remain on the board, but in what we do know, that they *at the very least* left those children unattended, they should be flogged, in my humble and somewhat antiquated opinion.


----------



## Boxers (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 McCanns gave Madelaine sleeping pills/tranqulizer to keep her asleep whilst they were out with friends (which the authorities have already suggested might have happened) but they gave her too much. Tragically she died, the McCanns found her and panicked and buried the body somewhere......  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I can't really believe this - the McCanns are well educated intelligent people.  

If I had somehow accidently killed my duaghter, the last thing I would think of would be to hide or bury the body and tell people she had been kidnapped.  Wouldn't you just immediately dial 999 and take the consequences?


----------



## Persephone (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
 McCanns gave Madelaine sleeping pills/tranqulizer to keep her asleep whilst they were out with friends (which the authorities have already suggested might have happened) but they gave her too much. Tragically she died, the McCanns found her and panicked and buried the body somewhere......  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I can't really believe this - the McCanns are well educated intelligent people.  

If I had somehow accidently killed my duaghter, the last thing I would think of would be to hide or bury the body and tell people she had been kidnapped.  Wouldn't you just immediately dial 999 and take the consequences? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No it wouldn't occur to me to try and hide it. Yes I would be on the phone immediately. This is why I think there is more to it. But they did neither which to me begs the question, what could they possibly have to hide?


----------



## Taboo1968 (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]

I completely agree. Maybe it's just me being old fashioned but I hate even the thought of parents harming an innocent child, so refuse to believe that they did. Blinkered?? Maybe but having a 2 &amp; half year old daughter myself, Madeleine's disappearance really hit home hard. You cannot imagine how a mother must be feeling to have a child taken away until you have your own children.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Saying this thought, I am still puzzled from when I read that just days after Madeleine disappeared the McCann's put their twins into a creche. Is it just me or would you never let your other children out of your sight again???!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Nobody likes to think that parents would go so far but they do, its a fact of life.....

I'm not saying that they killed her, but I will stand by my opinion that there are a lot of things that do not add up in this case!

I've always said the publicity was wrong, yes publicise that the child is missing - but who has ever witnessed parents going to such lengths to be in the public eye?  Even when that little girl Sarah was murdered, the parents were not at the forefront all the time!

At the end of the day - what people are saying is true!  Who in their right mind leaves children of that age alone in a strange place?  As for people saying we all do it - NO WE DONT......  

My daughter was snatched by my ex husband when she was 18 months old..... I wasnt in the forefront on the news!  I wasn;t throwing myself into the public eye or touring the world gaining audience with the pope!  (and my daughter was actually with my childminder when she was taken!)

And from experience I wouldn't leave my son for even five minutes and he was born some 6 years later - so putting your other children into a creche a few days after your daughter has gone is unbelievable!  No after having a child go missing you would not let your other children out your sight!


----------



## mickey (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 there is no way on gods earth they are responsible, i do believe they made a terrible mistake in leaving them that night,  Poor kate is a bag of bones, wise up you lot who are making these dreadfull accusations,  

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm with you daisychain. Have followed the case from start to present day. I cannot believe the McCanns are in any way responsible for their child's disappearance. I feel incredibly sorry for their obvious pain and I am amazed how they are holding up through what must be a total living nightmare. I really hope that life improves for them. It's not nice to see some of these horrible stories people have concocted of how they might have killed their daughter. IMO some people have fat too much of an imagination - Remember, this is not a soap opera.


----------



## JM07 (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 Remember, this is not a soap opera. 

[/ QUOTE ]

well, it's bloody well being played out like one!

i for one, am sick to death of this...............

if these folk were anything but so-called "profesionals"..they would be investigated by Social Services and have the other 2 kids taken from them!!

if they had not "abandoned" those kids on a regular basis during their holiday, then there wouldn't be ANY need for "media speculation"!!!!


the McCann's only have their selves to blame...however the legal outcome....


----------



## Stella (9 September 2007)

I'm maintaining an open mind on this. There are a number of oddities about the case. However, I see no way in which this couple could have done away with a child's body with the eyes of the world's media on them constantly. 

I must say though that this thread led to me visiting the 'find Madaleine' site for the first time and I am shocked and disapointed to see that that fund set up from ordinary people's kind donations is not just to fund the campagn to find the child, but also to provide financial assistance to the family! Given that they have been on well over £200,000 (combined salaries of a Consultant and a GP) a year between them, I find that pretty outrageous. I expect very few of the people donating are on that kind of income. I had assumed that any monies left over after the campagn for Madaleine would go to assist where other children are missing. That is said to be the plan after financial help to the family! As I said, I find that very disapointing


----------



## GlamourDol (9 September 2007)

The fund is not being used for there legal aid, it is purely to find madeleine.
Was said on the news this evening.


----------



## Stella (9 September 2007)

This is taken from their website. Its their information about the fund. See 1.1.3!

MADELEINES FUND 

Leaving No Stone Unturned 

Madeleines fund is a non charitable not-for-profit company, which has been established to help find Madeleine McCann and to support her family and bring her abductors to justice.  Any surplus funds will be used to help families and missing children in the United Kingdom, Portugal and elsewhere in similar circumstances. If there are surplus funds Madeleines Funds can be converted into a charity. 



The Fund is following best practice governance procedures as set out in the Good Governance Code for the Voluntary and Community Sector.  The directors of the company are Peter Hubner, Brian Kennedy, John McCann, Esther McVey, Doug Skehan and Philip Tomlinson.  They have appropriate legal, business and charitable experience. An experienced Fund Administrator has been appointed to ensure the highest standards of transparency and accountability.  This should enable the Directors to maintain an appropriate governance distance in the day-to-day operations of the Fund.



The Board and its individual Directors will ensure that the Fund is subject to required financial legal scrutiny.  They will ensure that they receive reliable external advice and information, as the basis for making good decisions.





NOTE

1.1 The full objects of the Fund are:

1.1.1 To secure the safe return to her family of Madeleine McCann who was abducted in Praia da Luz, Portugal on Thursday 3rd May 2007;

1.1.2 To procure that Madeleines abduction is thoroughly investigated and that her abductors, as well as those who played or play any part in assisting them, are identified and brought to justice; and

1.1.3 To provide support, including financial assistance, to Madeleines family.

1.2 If the above objects are fulfilled then the objects of the Foundation shall be to pursue such purposes in similar cases arising in the United Kingdom, Portugal or elsewhere.



You can make instant payments to the fund, using PAYPAL.

Simply Click the button below.


----------



## SirenaXVI (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 there is no way on gods earth they are responsible, i do believe they made a terrible mistake in leaving them that night,  Poor kate is a bag of bones, wise up you lot who are making these dreadfull accusations,  

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm with you daisychain. Have followed the case from start to present day. I cannot believe the McCanns are in any way responsible for their child's disappearance. I feel incredibly sorry for their obvious pain and I am amazed how they are holding up through what must be a total living nightmare. I really hope that life improves for them. It's not nice to see some of these horrible stories people have concocted of how they might have killed their daughter. IMO some people have fat too much of an imagination - Remember, this is not a soap opera. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Echo all of that - it is utterly rediculous to suggest they killed their own daughter albeit by accident.  Yes they were wrong to leave their children unattended - but by God they have more than paid the price for that!  I find it abhorent the way some people have perpetuated this theory - reminds me of the witch hunts of the middle ages - have some heart people, don't you think they are having a hard enough time or would you rather see them burnt alive at the stake?

What seems to have been forgotten here is the totally inept way the portuguese police dealt with Madelaine's disappearance in the vital first hours - do you not think that this is a major reason that the poor mite has not yet been found?  Do you not also think that the portuguese police were surprised at the publicity stirred up and that they were a little worried that their investigations into all the past disappearances (and, apparently there have been a fair few missing children) would also be questioned?

I am shocked, disgusted and more than a little saddened at some of the replies to this thread - feel like handing out the pointy hats and white robes


----------



## JM07 (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 there is no way on gods earth they are responsible, i do believe they made a terrible mistake in leaving them that night,  Poor kate is a bag of bones, wise up you lot who are making these dreadfull accusations,  

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm with you daisychain. Have followed the case from start to present day. I cannot believe the McCanns are in any way responsible for their child's disappearance. I feel incredibly sorry for their obvious pain and I am amazed how they are holding up through what must be a total living nightmare. I really hope that life improves for them. It's not nice to see some of these horrible stories people have concocted of how they might have killed their daughter. IMO some people have fat too much of an imagination - Remember, this is not a soap opera. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Echo all of that - it is utterly rediculous to suggest they killed their own daughter albeit by accident.  Yes they were wrong to leave their children unattended - but by God they have more than paid the price for that!  I find it abhorent the way some people have perpetuated this theory - reminds me of the witch hunts of the middle ages - have some heart people, don't you think they are having a hard enough time or would you rather see them burnt alive at the stake?

What seems to have been forgotten here is the totally inept way the portuguese police dealt with Madelaine's disappearance in the vital first hours - do you not think that this is a major reason that the poor mite has not yet been found?  Do you not also think that the portuguese police were surprised at the publicity stirred up and that they were a little worried that their investigations into all the past disappearances (and, apparently there have been a fair few missing children) would also be questioned?

I am shocked, disgusted and more than a little saddened at some of the replies to this thread - feel like handing out the pointy hats and white robes 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

hand out the pointy hats...i'll have one...and i'll berate those stupid parents of that young girl, who, god willing, is dead...and not in some peodo ring.......suffering...


they ARE to blame...and i for one hope they suffer big time for the rest of their lives!!!

that young girl was brought into this world by her parents to be nurtured and protected whilst she grew, hopefully, into a young adult....she was denied that...by her "negligent" parents.....


----------



## Christmas_Kate (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
This is taken from their website. Its their information about the fund. See 1.1.3!

MADELEINES FUND 

Leaving No Stone Unturned 

Madeleines fund is a non charitable not-for-profit company, which has been established to help find Madeleine McCann and to support her family and bring her abductors to justice.  Any surplus funds will be used to help families and missing children in the United Kingdom, Portugal and elsewhere in similar circumstances. If there are surplus funds Madeleines Funds can be converted into a charity. 



The Fund is following best practice governance procedures as set out in the Good Governance Code for the Voluntary and Community Sector.  The directors of the company are Peter Hubner, Brian Kennedy, John McCann, Esther McVey, Doug Skehan and Philip Tomlinson.  They have appropriate legal, business and charitable experience. An experienced Fund Administrator has been appointed to ensure the highest standards of transparency and accountability.  This should enable the Directors to maintain an appropriate governance distance in the day-to-day operations of the Fund.



The Board and its individual Directors will ensure that the Fund is subject to required financial legal scrutiny.  They will ensure that they receive reliable external advice and information, as the basis for making good decisions.





NOTE

1.1 The full objects of the Fund are:

1.1.1 To secure the safe return to her family of Madeleine McCann who was abducted in Praia da Luz, Portugal on Thursday 3rd May 2007;

1.1.2 To procure that Madeleines abduction is thoroughly investigated and that her abductors, as well as those who played or play any part in assisting them, are identified and brought to justice; and

1.1.3 To provide support, including financial assistance, to Madeleines family.

1.2 If the above objects are fulfilled then the objects of the Foundation shall be to pursue such purposes in similar cases arising in the United Kingdom, Portugal or elsewhere.



You can make instant payments to the fund, using PAYPAL.

Simply Click the button below. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Financial assistance to the family would however include helping them to stay in portugal for the amount of time they did. 

I'm starting to wonder if the Portugese police havent any more leads so questioned them in an attempt to make them leave the country so the police could 'forget' about it.


----------



## Stella (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

Financial assistance to the family would however include helping them to stay in portugal for the amount of time they did.

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, doesn't change my opinion.


----------



## GlamourDol (9 September 2007)

Stella, i cant be assed to read all of that, but i assume it is saying that the fund is being used for the parents.
I only stated what was reported on the news.


----------



## GlamourDol (9 September 2007)

One question,
  WOuld the door to the room not have been locked?


----------



## Christmas_Kate (9 September 2007)

apparently the window was found open. I wondered if madeleine could have wandered off but then heard the door was locked.


----------



## GlamourDol (9 September 2007)

So they were on the ground floor?


----------



## Christmas_Kate (9 September 2007)

yes.


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 September 2007)

I've heard locked, unlocked, they came back every half hour, every hour, they were 100m away, they were half a mile away ... basically I don't believe a word any of them say any more, and I think they sound like a bunch of very self indulgent irresponsible people who weren't fit to look after children.


----------



## Tinkerbee (9 September 2007)

Bloody hell..some of you clearly dont have kids...or have very mollycoddled kids 
	
	
		
		
	


	





dont know what to think about the whole scenario or whether the parents had any involvement, but dont think they were "self indulgent irresponsible" or unfit parents...they did as they saw fit, and have paid the price.


----------



## Christmas_Kate (9 September 2007)

my kids are far from mollycoddled, but i would still never leave them in a holiday apartment alone. never the less i belive her parents are paying the highest price. 

what i don't understand is... there were two younger children in the room who would have been better pickings for any abducter (as a 3 year old child is capable of remembering and talking) yet they were left ?


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 September 2007)

I do have children, thank you, my goats have kids. My children are not mollycoddled, but they are not left in strange hotels unattended while I go out on the piss either as that is gross negligence.


----------



## GlamourDol (9 September 2007)

So they were in a ground floor appartment, went out, left the kids alone, with the window open?
Okay!


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 September 2007)

Obviously not mollycoddled then.


----------



## Tinkerbee (9 September 2007)

*toddles back under her stone*

was it not an apartment/complex where they went to frequently?

and surely everyone leaves their CHILDREN  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 in similair circumstances at home at times 
	
	
		
		
	


	





also, what one person sees as gross negligence another might not so its all very subjective/objective? *stops trying to use big words late(ish 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) at night*


----------



## Christmas_Kate (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
*toddles back under her stone*

was it not an apartment/complex where they went to frequently?

and surely everyone leaves their CHILDREN  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 in similair circumstances at home at times 
	
	
		
		
	


	





also, what one person sees as gross negligence another might not so its all very subjective/objective? *stops trying to use big words late(ish 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) at night* 

[/ QUOTE ]

i'd never leave my children alone even at home.


----------



## Tinkerbee (9 September 2007)

fair enough 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and maybe you have reasons for doing so, but it doesnt mean people who do, are bad parents


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 September 2007)

AAAAAAARG! Sorry to scream but it's this media campaign, it is driving me wild.
Once and for all - NO EVERYONE DOES NOT GO OUT AND LEAVE THREE CHILDREN UNDER FOUR ALONE IN A STRANGE PLACE.
There. Aplogies for shouting. No, they don't. Almost no one does. I am so sick of this media brainwashing, perfectly normal people going round saying, well, we've all done it. No we haven't!
They were BABIES and they weren't at home, they were in a strange place. It's unforgiveable.


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
fair enough 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and maybe you have reasons for doing so, but it doesnt mean people who do, are bad parents 

[/ QUOTE ]

Except for the fact that they seem to have lost one?


----------



## Christmas_Kate (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
fair enough 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and maybe you have reasons for doing so, but it doesnt mean people who do, are bad parents 

[/ QUOTE ]

yes it does. If that happened in this country social services would have a hey day. it's neglect!!


----------



## JM07 (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Bloody hell..some of you clearly dont have kids...or have very mollycoddled kids 
	
	
		
		
	


	





dont know what to think about the whole scenario or whether the parents had any involvement, but dont think they were "self indulgent irresponsible" or unfit parents...they did as they saw fit, and have paid the price. 

[/ QUOTE ]

what makes you think some of us don't have children????...mine certainly aren't mollecoddled...just well cared for!!!


i hope they mentally suffer for the rest of their miserable lives.......and truely hope little Maddy isn't!!!


----------



## Tinkerbee (9 September 2007)

a) I hate the media hype as well, barely watch this item on the news, so therefore dont know all the facts
b) im not brainwashed, i have my own opinion, just because its similair to what the media wants us to believe (is it? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) doesnt mean ive been sucked in
c) im not normal 
	
	
		
		
	


	




d) not everyone does, but some do


----------



## WFL (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
This is why I think there is more to it. But they did neither which to me begs the question, what could they possibly have to hide? 

[/ QUOTE ]
The first time that I saw them on TV weeks ago, the thought that leapt in to my mind was "They are going for the OJ Simpson Defence". i.e. make as much of a publicity splash as you can, then if you get charged, your Defence Barrister has to point out that it is impossible to get a fair trial due to the publicity, and you walk with an acquittal...


----------



## Christmas_Kate (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]






a) I hate the media hype as well, barely watch this item on the news, so therefore dont know all the facts
b) im not brainwashed, i have my own opinion, just because its similair to what the media wants us to believe (is it? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) doesnt mean ive been sucked in
c) im not normal 
	
	
		
		
	


	




d) not everyone does, but some do 

[/ QUOTE ]

Anyone who leaves a child of that age alone in a house or apartment honestly needs their kids removing from their care. Kids arent an inconvenience, or toys, you can't just pick and choose when you care for them, they're a 24/7/365/ 18 responsibility, a responsibility you choose to undertake the moment you concieve that child.


----------



## Tinkerbee (9 September 2007)

lets all hope i never have kids


----------



## Persephone (9 September 2007)

Maybe that's why they have taken so long bringing the twins back. I take social services are now officially involved.....


----------



## Christmas_Kate (9 September 2007)

OH and I were discussing this earlier. I assume, as the offence didnt take place in this country social services would have a pretty hard job proving anything, and moreso doing anything with all the media attention. Leicestershire Social services (who I imagine would be the ones to get involved) are even less useful than the Portugese police, so don't hold out too much hope of anything being done any time this decade.


----------



## Persephone (9 September 2007)

But they have admitted leaving them haven't they. There again didn't the rest of the "dinner party"


----------



## Christmas_Kate (9 September 2007)

Probably why the rest of the dinner party have kept quiet. 

It'd still be pretty hard to prosecute them on something which happened in another country.


----------



## Sooty (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]


if these folk were anything but so-called "profesionals"..they would be investigated by Social Services and have the other 2 kids taken from them!!

if they had not "abandoned" those kids on a regular basis during their holiday, then there wouldn't be ANY need for "media speculation"!!!!


the McCann's only have their selves to blame...however the legal outcome.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

They were as indirectly responsible for whatever fate befell their daughter as the grandmother (and parents) of the child who was mauled by the pitbull. Because they are middle class professionals they have received sympathy, while the far less classy grandmother has been vilified. As for leaving your children - why take them on holiday? Leaving them in an apartment is not the same as sitting in your own garden when they are in bed, as has been said. In your own house you lock your front doors and leave bedroom windows and back doors open when children are in bed. The McCanns behaved irresponsibly, there are inconsistencies in the reports we are getting, and I strongly suspect we will never know what happened that night.

My favourite theory is that the McCanns sent Madeleine to stay with a family member and staged the whole scenario to raise enough money to be able to give up work and quietly slope away when the fuss dies down. That is a cracker!


----------



## WFL (9 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
My favourite theory is that the McCanns sent Madeleine to stay with a family member and staged the whole scenario to raise enough money to be able to give up work and quietly slope away when the fuss dies down. That is a cracker! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Or maybe she never existed in the 1st place...


----------



## Daisychain (9 September 2007)

Thank god there is some people with compassion on this thread, it really makes me sick how some people can make a joke of it, of course the mc canns are to blame but they are loving parents, and honestly believed their children were safe that is the bottom line... i have a 3yo and no i wouldnt leave him alone.  I have never been so drawn in to such a sad situation, please all of you get your facts right, one mistake has ruined so many lives but that doesnt make them bad people, they have spent their lives saving lives, show them your sympathy and kindness, what more pain can they possibly suffer, god bless kate, gerry and dear sweet madeleine x


----------



## the watcher (10 September 2007)

I think the reason there is so much speculation, and so many bizarre theories are circulating is simple. The Portuguese Police have released very little detail so the British press have resorted, in many cases, to conjecture, to gossip, and to simply making it up as they go along.

There is a deep second question here, as to whether the Police (in pretty much any country including our own) should be allowed to go through the evidence methodically without having to constantly answer to the press, or whether investigations should be allowed to be compromised by constant detailed press reporting. Sometimes it is very much against the interests of an investigation to release all the details. In this respect I think the publicity generated by the McCann family was flawed.


----------



## Dovorian (10 September 2007)

I agree -  cannot imagine  a GP so unaware of the risks of leaving sleeping children alone and buggering off to dinner!


----------



## goeslikestink (10 September 2007)

um --  cor  after reading all the post
as i have been out and about with one thing and another
and not cuaght up with news -- till yesterday
flicked through posting on here,
 i didnt know they  were doctors--

you know in most cases when someones done something half the time its some one we know or someone one asscoaited to some one we know--
like accidents-- i mean a bloke i know got run over and killed
in fact within a three week stint ther was 5 road accidents of people i knew or knew off--

and i think in the same sernerio- but the other way round
its often been proven its people you knew or knew off

so iam keeping an open mind- but what  i just dont get 

and you can correct me -
i am a parent and grand parent  at no time do i  or have i  left my children unattented- i have like as in most left them in a secure place  like as in mother in law when i was out  and kids were small- and like wise my daughter does now to me  leaves her son with me  till she comes back thats a secure place loving place --to me 

but 1-- they on holiday fine  these places on hiliday have creches
for kids to go to- not that i have ever used them 

i have always  taken my kids with me -wherever that might be
in the evenings to a show or meal we make sure that kids can enter in they cant then  we dont go - simple

2-- hes and she is a doctor 
then they should know welfare issues -- as in  some cases welfare of a child or  child at risk is  often brought to a doctor surgery etc

so  as they both  doctors  its there duty   to protect in a sense  and  they should know  better  than anyone implications of leaving children alone   at what ever time  day or  night
this is the part i  dont get  plus the fact they parents of the child in question-- but where was the other  two   ie the twins
were they in same room  or what this is what i cant make sense of either as surely  one or the other would have bee disturbed  by  co motion if the child was abeducted ---
so what did they do-

and if they have used drugs as surgested and went wrong
the is possiable-- as all would be fast asleep in  a deep sleep

ther  are questions aswell  and some just dont add up


----------



## Daisychain (10 September 2007)

I actually dont agree that small children would be woken up easily when in a deep sleep, i could easily pick up and carry my children around or make alot of noise when they are fast asleep, they would remain asleep.


----------



## spaniel (10 September 2007)

QR....A lot seems to have been made of the fact that these people are described as middle class professionals...like that would make them incapable of commiting a crime....Harold Shipman was a middle class professional....we still dont know quite how many old aged pensioners he murdered.

Being middle class doesnt give immunity against mental illness, perversion, criminality or anything else.


----------



## Sooty (10 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 Being middle class doesnt give immunity against mental illness, perversion, criminality or anything else. 


[/ QUOTE ] 

No, but it gets you a lot more sympathy in the media.


----------



## mickey (10 September 2007)

I have regularly seen children left in cars alone whilst the parents went off to do something. My own parents used to drive my brother and I to the pub, then leave us in the car for an hr whilst they had a quick drink. Surely that could be just as risky??
What about when you are in a shop and your child wanders off around the corner - I saw this the other day. A second later they could be snatched......
I am not saying the McCanns were right to leave such young children alone - IMO they absolutely were not.
But, as had been said before they have paid the ultimate price, and their pain must be incredible. Why people would wish them to have a dreadful life now is beyond me, they made a dreadful mistake but they don't deserve all this malice.
I'm pretty shocked to see just how vivid people's imaginations are when it comes to this case (in threads like this in particular). I shall await the verdict. But I would eat my hat frankly if the parents harmed her.


----------



## christine48 (10 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I have regularly seen children left in cars alone whilst the parents went off to do something. My own parents used to drive my brother and I to the pub, then leave us in the car for an hr whilst they had a quick drink. Surely that could be just as risky??
What about when you are in a shop and your child wanders off around the corner - I saw this the other day. A second later they could be snatched......
I am not saying the McCanns were right to leave such young children alone - IMO they absolutely were not.
But, as had been said before they have paid the ultimate price, and their pain must be incredible. Why people would wish them to have a dreadful life now is beyond me, they made a dreadful mistake but they don't deserve all this malice.
I'm pretty shocked to see just how vivid people's imaginations are when it comes to this case (in threads like this in particular). I shall await the verdict. But I would eat my hat frankly if the parents harmed her. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I agree everyone's imagination seems to be running riot here. 
When and where were they supposed to have hidden a body for 25 days? It would have decomposed in a short time and considering that the police were looking I think someone would have found it.
 Yes they made a terrible mistake and have paid the ultimate price and will have to live with this for the rest of their lives.  
I will also await the verdict and will also be eating my hat if the parents were involved.


----------



## Law (10 September 2007)

quick reply 
Further inference that the blood is Madeline's  sky news story from today/tonight


----------



## Baggybreeches (10 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
 McCanns gave Madelaine sleeping pills/tranqulizer to keep her asleep whilst they were out with friends (which the authorities have already suggested might have happened) but they gave her too much. Tragically she died, the McCanns found her and panicked and buried the body somewhere......  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I can't really believe this - the McCanns are well educated intelligent people.  

If I had somehow accidently killed my duaghter, the last thing I would think of would be to hide or bury the body and tell people she had been kidnapped.  Wouldn't you just immediately dial 999 and take the consequences? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok so how many well educated and intelligent people drug their children? To say they would not OD a child because they are trained professionals is utter nonsense, they are acting in the most unethical manner by using drugs to control a child's sleep pattern! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I sincerely believe that they did have something to do with the disappearance of Maddy, I have yet to feel any empathy whatsoever towards either of the McCanns which is usually a pretty strong unsurpressed emotion in cases like this.
And yes they were criminally negligent for leaving the children, but because they are middle class professionals we are expected to think that is acceptable


----------



## reynold (11 September 2007)

what I find weird is that initially they were off praying in the Catholic church and then went to be supported by the Pope.

Yet this weekend they were seeking comfort from an Anglican vicar - this was after the questioning and declaration of their suspect status.

there are so many inconsistencies in the whole thing that even if it ever gets to court I doubt the whole truth will ever be known

Assuming the child is dead then I have always assumed that it would be another case like that of Millie Dowler - that when a body is found there will be little in the way of forensic evidence to use to identify cause of death and certainly nothing to test to prove if sedation was administered or not.

The victim here is the child - NOT the parents - and that is something that the recent press coverage seems to be overlooking. 

If the child is dead - then it's a young life cut short
If the child is alive then imagine her disorientation with strangers in a strange place

The parents are not the victims - the child is.


----------



## Donkeymad (11 September 2007)

Yet todays TV lunchtime news states that the blood did NOT match Madeliene's!!!

How can anything be believed???


----------



## Madam_max (11 September 2007)

Is it true that they are using money from the 'fund' to get themselves lawyers?


----------



## reynold (11 September 2007)

they claim that the fund money is not being used for legal advice. No statement that I've seen in regard to fund money not being used for publicity purposes

the news states that it wasn't blood in the car but was 'bodily fluids' from Madeline.......which makes it look more like moving a body - or not -- who knows - even the scientists state that it's not foolproof and that siblings can have an 85% match of DNA.

so what is in the car could be from the twins unless the DNA is a 100% match and haven't seen that information


----------



## charlie76 (11 September 2007)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,91210-1283521,00.html


----------



## reynold (11 September 2007)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,91210-1283521,00.html

so much hair that it couldn't but have come from Madeline

first time hair has been mentioned and in the spare wheel well - so not exactly where you'd pack part of her old clothes or whatever

mmmmmm

be interesting to see what happens from the portugese prosecutor 

if the parents are 'arrested' and sent to Portugal then the twins would presume be placed into care in the UK - poor kids in the fall-out from this - whatever happens  - at least they are very young and maybe don't realise a lot of what is going on.


----------



## Law (11 September 2007)

another sky news link although they seem to change ALL the time.

ETS I've not read this (whatever you read changes or loses validity in no time anyway)


----------



## Rambo (11 September 2007)

The Evening Standard is tonight reporting that significant quantities of hair with a 100% match to Madeleine's DNA has been found in the boot of the car but more significantly other DNA was found beneath the boot lining of the car which can only have come from a decomposing corpse. This DNA had a 90% match


----------



## Daisychain (11 September 2007)

Why isnt it being investigated who else had used the car in the preceeding days before the mccanns used it?


----------



## Stella (11 September 2007)

I'm still trying to keep an open mind, but I have just read this http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/ar...in_page_id=1770 
I'm suprised that they can write this cheerful little account, let alone have such an organised, relaxed routine


----------



## Christmas_Kate (11 September 2007)

Have you got kids stella???


----------



## Stella (11 September 2007)

Yes I've got three. My youngest is nearly 25 and if she was missing I'd be trying to drag myself up off the floor. One of my nephews died when he was 15 months old. His parents had a younger child so had to carry on to some extent, but could no more have had "high tea" with other parents etc than grown a second head (and they knew where there child was)! I have also worked in the NHS for 20 years and have seen parents traumatised by missing (when taken by the other parent) or dead children and I've never 'seen' this type of behaviour!


----------



## Christmas_Kate (11 September 2007)

people react in different ways though. see my earlier reply about my sister. Her son died at 11 weeks, and whilst the ambulance took him to hospital she stopped at ours and had a cuppa. She had an older child, and had to consider him. Two days after his death the village was horrified to see her in the local pub having an xmas drink... but that was her way of coping. In her job (my sis) she sees death daily, deals with trauma, and the only way she could deal with what had happened was to just get on with things.


----------



## Stella (11 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
people react in different ways though. see my earlier reply about my sister. Her son died at 11 weeks, and whilst the ambulance took him to hospital she stopped at ours and had a cuppa. She had an older child, and had to consider him. Two days after his death the village was horrified to see her in the local pub having an xmas drink... but that was her way of coping. In her job (my sis) she sees death daily, deals with trauma, and the only way she could deal with what had happened was to just get on with things. 

[/ QUOTE ] Yes I agree. I'm just saying that for me, this set of behaviours is very odd. As you say, people react in different ways, some become distraught, some supress the pain and cope in similar ways to your sister, some throw themselves into a campagn because it gives them a sense of purpose, but there is more than that in the blogs he writes. some of them hardly mention Malelaine at all.

On the one hand I find it barely credible that the parents could have had a hand in the disapearance of the child, but on the other hand, there are strange behaviours here. I'm not drawing conclusions, just becoming uneasy.


----------



## Cahill (11 September 2007)

i`ve just read that drugs can be detected in the roots of hair quite soon after being administered.
i`ve read so much that i do not know what to think.
one thought keeps coming back to me...Columbo
the tv detective.for anyone who don`t remember,he gave the impresion of being a bit dimwitted but he picked up clues all along and the culprits always got caught out by a minute detail that they thought he had overlooked.


----------



## weevil (11 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
i`ve just read that drugs can be detected in the roots of hair quite soon after being administered.


[/ QUOTE ]
True, which is wh drug addicts in rehab are often asked to give hair samples as they can tell how recently they have taken drugs.
However, finding evidence of having taken Drugs in Madeleine's hair will only tell if she has ingested drugs and not how (ie, given deliberately or take accidentally)


----------



## Cahill (11 September 2007)

do you think the police have tested this already and then just leaking little bits of info at a time?


----------



## weevil (11 September 2007)

Who knows? I would hope that as well as DNA analysis they would run toxicology screens but you never know...


----------



## Cahill (11 September 2007)

whatever has happened,it`s a terrible thing.


----------



## Fantasy_World (11 September 2007)

I must admit that I have found the parent's behaviour very odd from day one.
I have been keeping up to date with the story throughout and what concerned me throughout and especially in the early days after the 'disappearance' of Madeline was their lack of grief.
For me personally I would be totally inconsolable.
I was talking to mum about it tonight as we spoke about the case and she agreed she would feel the same way. In fact I think she said it before me.
The little girl's disappearance and not knowing who had took her and what she had suffered or is still suffering and her ultimate fate I would find unbearable if that was me, and if the girl was my daughter.
Katy ( not singling you out btw) but you said your sister is a health professional who has dealt with death in her job.
I have had to deal with death in my job recently working in a care home.
My mum has had to deal with death in her job as a health professional too and yet she has found this case disturbing and at times has been upset by deaths. I think we all cope differently with death that's all.
However in the case of your sister and not being nasty btw. I am sorry about the death of her baby x
I think maybe her job may have helped her to cope with the grief of losing her son. But the big difference here is that she knew her son had died and had seen him as such. There was closure. I think this is why she was able to cope in the way that she did. 

So far as the McGann's have led us to believe there has been no closure. ie Madeline had not been found safe and well and nor has her body been found up to yet.
Without some sort of closure you would be distraught, or at least  I would.
The not knowing what had happened and where she was would have killed me inside. But that is just me and perhaps other people may have acted differently.
But I have yet to see any real grief from these people as I did from the parents of Sarah Payne and Jamie Bulger.
Maybe I am being too harsh?
Maybe I am just very psd at the parents for leaving the children as they did?
Maybe there are too many questions not being answered?
Finally just maybe things just don't seem to add up?
Whatever my questions and whatever the answers may finally be, I am sure that this poor little girl is dead and that she may have suffered before her death 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Whoever is responsible for her death I just hope that justice is served swift and correctly. There should be no acquittal in my opinion if the McGann's are involved ( which my own instinct is telling me they are).
The only person I feel empathy for is Madeline and NO ONE ELSE!
Caroline


----------



## Daisychain (11 September 2007)

How many times have you seen them behind closed doors?? these people are completely distraught, you are way out of line making those harsh comments, have you been on the find madeleine site? and read gerrys blogs everyday?  Without a shadow of a doubt they love all three of their children more than life its self, your attidude would be well suited to the middle ages.


----------



## alicedove (11 September 2007)

1. If they are directly responsible, they were very clever and cool, to stay on in Portugal for weeks, as though they were not giving up on her return

2. If they killed her by mistake, strange considering she was an IVF baby.

3. If they killed her by mistake and moved her body three weeks later, that's why they hired the car then, and why they stayed in Portugal in the first place.

 I have children, and I can't imagine how I'd behave after a disappearance. I reckon, I may LOOK as calm and still as she did, but be half dead inside. I doubt I'd carry a stuffed toy around with me with a straight arm, down by my side. Possibly I'd be holding it tight. For sure, I'd be holding tight to the other child all the time.


----------



## Christmas_Kate (11 September 2007)

I've been swayed by the press. That I'm now ashamed of. 

the more i sit and think about it, the more I think the McCanns are innocent. 

The DNA could easily have some from anywhere. It's such a vague piece of 'evidence'. 

How on earth would they have hidden a body for 25 days? these are medical people who would know that it would beincredibly difficult to not only hide a body but DNA and traces of blood too. Unless they plotted to kill her (like a serial murderer would) and looked into ways of getting rid of blood traces, DNA, body etc, they'd find it pretty hard to do after an 'accident' in a foreign country. 

These are people who PAID for IVF for this child. She was a much wanted child. 

I seriously think peolple are being swayed too much by the press and what they feel they'd do. Everyone is different. 

Most of the stuff which has been spouted is just gossip. 
The Portugese police have made a huge cock up of this investigation and they know it.


----------



## severnmiles (11 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
1. If they are directly responsible, they were very clever and cool, to stay on in Portugal for weeks, as though they were not giving up on her return

[/ QUOTE ]

Wouldn't that be a reason to stay there, make the story stick, you'd have to appear to be doing everything you could to find her and not give up on hope.

[ QUOTE ]
2. If they killed her by mistake, strange considering she was an IVF baby.

[/ QUOTE ]

What has that got to do with it?

[ QUOTE ]
3. If they killed her by mistake and moved her body three weeks later, that's why they hired the car then, and why they stayed in Portugal in the first place.


[/ QUOTE ]

Quite, then it became a commercial rollercoaster.

[ QUOTE ]
I have children, and I can't imagine how I'd behave after a disappearance. I reckon, I may LOOK as calm and still as she did, but be half dead inside. I doubt I'd carry a stuffed toy around with me with a straight arm, down by my side. Possibly I'd be holding it tight. For sure, I'd be holding tight to the other child all the time. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly, one thing I always found bizarre, if I had just had a child kidnapped I personally wouldn't let the others out of my sight!  Let alone jet off to meet the pope!


----------



## Daisychain (11 September 2007)

exactly katy, they have been under constant police watch scince it happened, and also if they had commited such a dreadfull crime to you really think they would have been out having a relaxed meal, i think their friends (who were nearly all doctors) would have noticed something suspicious. I think there being framed somehow.  I also think people are incredibly judgemental, nobody nos how you would react in this circumstance, and looking at kate maccanns body weight, she looks terribly thin to me, this in its self is a sign of severe distress, i think some people really want blood from a stone.


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 September 2007)

'your attidude would be well suited to the middle ages.'
Mmm don't understand where you are coming from there perhaps you would care to explain?
Maybe the Mcgann's are capable of hiding grief in public but why the hell for? You are not weak to be seen to cry.
Personally if it was my child missing I would not be jetting of to say prayers with the pope or writing blogs I would be badgering the police and other authorities to help find my child.
Prayers do nothing and that is a fact.
Asking questions like did you see, do you remember etc does.
Posting pictures and doing reconstructions will get results eventually if this was indeed an abduction.
I am not saying that those haven't been done but personally I would not rest until every stone had been turned over in my fight to find my missing child.
But I think everyone has to remember that although there may be empathy towards the McGann's and their family. I personally don't feel anything for them except for their daughter. She was the innocent party in all this.
Who in their right mind would have left 3 very young children in an apartment asleep whilst you whisked away to a nearby restaurant to dine?
The guilt of what happpened should remain with them all their lives in my opinion.
It was a most stupid thing to do.
Whether they were checked upon or not.
Fact I would never have left my daughter alone like that!
It is called being a responsible parent and whether Madeline was a loved ivf conceived child or not those parents acted irresponsibly in my honest opinion which ultimately resulted in this tragic affair. 
If these children had been loved so much then as a parent you would never have wanted them to have been out of your sight like that.
I don't care if my words seem harsh.
The parents were out of order to leave their children under the circumstances.
Now there is a huge guilt trip but I feel this is one that should not involve the rest of the public. 
The person for whom we should be feeling empathy for is not the parents but the innocent little girl who is at the centre of this tragic story.


----------



## Christmas_Kate (12 September 2007)

can i just butt in and say.......













































Their name is MCCANN not MCGANN


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 September 2007)

Oops sorry lol bit tired and not paying attention to the spelling there nevermind


----------



## Daisychain (12 September 2007)

Yes i was just thinking the same thing, it makes me wonder how informed of the case some people are when they cant even get the name right...  I have already discussed my feelings on them leaving the child in an earlier post,  middle age attitude, well 'she must be a witch because she has got a wart on her nose, we will burn her at the stake.' In other words she has to cry everytime she is shown in public, im sure they do enough of that behind closed doors.


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 September 2007)

Think the words 'grow up' and stop being so pedantic spring to mind actually.


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 September 2007)

The real issue here is the fact that a lovely little girl is missing.
If she is indeed dead -whether her death was deliberate or accidental - then those responsible should be caught and charged and justice served swiftly.
If she is alive, which I hope she is -but sadly feel she is not- then no stone should be left unturned in trying to find her imo.


----------



## Christmas_Kate (12 September 2007)

well the British do love a good gossip and witch hunt


----------



## Daisychain (12 September 2007)

I think you should go on to the find madeleine webb site, so you can see what they have been doing.  And stop judging them so harshley, no one deserves the pain they are going through, i think you have been very badly informed.  Prayer is probably the only thing that gives them any comfort at the moment.


----------



## Onyxia (12 September 2007)

QR- 
Info seems to change form hour to hour, different news sites cant even agree on what the new evidence is let alone on how important it is.

I dont want to belive her parents had anything to do with this and wont belive it unless/untill they are convicted.
My mother diddnt cry in public once when my father died at 32....that doesnt mean she killed him.People react in different ways, what you see of the parents is public isnt a full picture of what they are feeling or going through.
Some people really should hold off getting the fires going................


----------



## Tia (12 September 2007)

Daisychain; I have to say I do agree with you; I also think they are being framed sorry to say.  If we think logically then we will all realise that there is absolutely no way in heck that they could have hidden the body between raising the alarm and the police being all over that place.

The police will have been tailing them constantly and if they weren't enough then the press have followed them like flies on sh1te.

When and how do you all propose they managed to sneak away to hide the body in the first place.....and then go back to retrieve it and place it in a rental car to then bury the body 3 weeks later?  This is a serious question - please can you answer this for me! 

As for Kate, honestly who is their right mind thinks she looks composed and keeping it all together?  Sorry but no way does that woman look in a fit state at all.  She most likely has been brought up to deal with things in a professional manner and in a manner where you keep yourself contained whilst in the public eye.  Maybe all of you guys who are criticising her would bawl your eyes out on TV but I know I wouldn't - my crying would be done behind closed doors - my grief would be MY grief and not the rest of the worlds.

No-one knows what happened and as time goes by it seems unlikely that we ever truly will.  The parents may well be guilty; but because they do not cry in public, does NOT mean that they definitely are!  

I'm just waiting for a twist in this tale - I think the press think they are very clever with coming out with all this information but I am not so sure that everything they are picking up is actually fact.  It really wouldn't surprise me if the police are feeding the press with inaccuracies just to throw the scent away from their true line of enquiry.

Whatever, there really isn't a whole lot point of speculating without questioning yourselves on how in the world would it be possible for whomever to do whatever....


----------



## brighteyes (12 September 2007)

Not to anyone in particular, but I don't recall any sort of 'fuss' when Ben Needham disappeared all those years ago in Greece.


----------



## Persephone (12 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Think the words 'grow up' and stop being so pedantic spring to mind actually. 

[/ QUOTE ]

OMG I'm glad someone said it. Thought it was just me.


----------



## Fahrenheit (12 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
How many times have you seen them behind closed doors?? these people are completely distraught, you are way out of line making those harsh comments, have you been on the find madeleine site? and read gerrys blogs everyday?  Without a shadow of a doubt they love all three of their children

[/ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]
Their name is MCCANN not MCGANN

[/ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]
QR- 
Info seems to change form hour to hour, different news sites cant even agree on what the new evidence is let alone on how important it is.

I dont want to belive her parents had anything to do with this and wont belive it unless/untill they are convicted.

Some people really should hold off getting the fires going................ 

[/ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]
Daisychain; I have to say I do agree with you; I also think they are being framed sorry to say.  If we think logically then we will all realise that there is absolutely no way in heck that they could have hidden the body between raising the alarm and the police being all over that place.

The police will have been tailing them constantly and if they weren't enough then the press have followed them like flies on sh1te.

When and how do you all propose they managed to sneak away to hide the body in the first place.....and then go back to retrieve it and place it in a rental car to then bury the body 3 weeks later?  This is a serious question - please can you answer this for me! 

As for Kate, honestly who is their right mind thinks she looks composed and keeping it all together?  Sorry but no way does that woman look in a fit state at all.  She most likely has been brought up to deal with things in a professional manner and in a manner where you keep yourself contained whilst in the public eye.  Maybe all of you guys who are criticising her would bawl your eyes out on TV but I know I wouldn't - my crying would be done behind closed doors - my grief would be MY grief and not the rest of the worlds.

No-one knows what happened and as time goes by it seems unlikely that we ever truly will.  The parents may well be guilty; but because they do not cry in public, does NOT mean that they definitely are!  

I'm just waiting for a twist in this tale - I think the press think they are very clever with coming out with all this information but I am not so sure that everything they are picking up is actually fact.  It really wouldn't surprise me if the police are feeding the press with inaccuracies just to throw the scent away from their true line of enquiry.

Whatever, there really isn't a whole lot point of speculating without questioning yourselves on how in the world would it be possible for whomever to do whatever.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have to say I agree with all the above, I will believe they are innocent until proven guilty by ACTUAL evidence, released by AUTHORITIES not speculations and rumours from tabloids.

To all those you think the parents killed her, acidentally or deliberately, how could you possibly know that.........you don't your just gossiping (bordering bitching in some of the threads i've read.)

I know you can't know they didn't do it for sure either but being balanced and fair and waiting for actual evidence to come out would be better than witch hunting parents that know they made a monumental error in judgement, but by god their little girl has paid for that error and they are now having to live with whats happened and I wouldn't wish what they must be going through onto my worse enemy! 

Some people need to have a heart!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daisychain (12 September 2007)

Well there is quite a few people who agree with me, perhaps some people should stop being so narrow minded and unfeeling to this case..


----------



## JM07 (12 September 2007)

Are you emotionally involved in this, Daisychain?

by that i mean do you know the family personally?

relatives, perhaps?


you seem very very "involved"


----------



## Dovorian (12 September 2007)

I'm sure it has + the car hire company employees will have had DNA samples taken - it is a very simple a quick procedure.


----------



## Dovorian (12 September 2007)

For some awful reason I have a distinct feeling that the parents are involved, but not that they intentionally murdered the poor little child -  perhaps they did give her a sedative just to be 'safe' whilst they were out + then fate took a turn.  I remember somebody telling me about a boy with learning difficulties who would not sleep at night, he was given some drug or other and indeed he was quiet all night, he had suffocated in his pillow....  utterly awful, but in surch circumstances, if you were the parents would you be sure not to panic and do something seemingly irrational?


----------



## Onyxia (12 September 2007)

(QR)
This is Yahoo's morning report......sure it will  have changed in an hour so will C&amp;P.

[ QUOTE ]


A judge in Portugal is sifting through a 1,000-page dossier as Madeleine McCann's parents face an agonising wait to learn if they will be charged over her disappearance.
The judge has 10 days to consider the contents of the dossier, which was handed over by police on Tuesday.

It was passed on at the instruction of Jose Cunha de Magalhaes e Meneses, a public prosecutor based in Portimao in the Algarve.

This could mean that the prosecutor is recommending charging Kate and Gerry McCann over their daughter's disappearance, although a Portuguese lawyer said this would be unusual.

In theory, the parents could be charged within days. However, it is more likely that Mr Cunha de Magalhaes e Meneses wants to carry out fresh searches, conduct more interviews, or impose stricter bail conditions.

Whatever the prosecutor's request, the criminal instructional judge has 10 days to decide whether to agree to it.

There is widespread speculation about the contents of the 1,000-page dossier compiled by the Policia Judiciaria - Portugal's CID.

Intense attention has focused on what exactly police found in the hire car rented by Madeleine's parents 25 days after she went missing.

Detectives denied reports that forensic tests on a sample taken from the vehicle, a silver Renault Scenic, had revealed a "100% match" with the missing girl's DNA.

But senior sources linked to the investigation told Portuguese journalists they discovered "bodily fluids" - not blood - with an 88% match to Madeleine's genetic profile in the car's boot.

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Stella (12 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Think the words 'grow up' and stop being so pedantic spring to mind actually. 

[/ QUOTE ] I'm with you on this. I also wonder why we can't express opposing opinions and have a healthy discussion without some people getting agressive about it.

daisy - you haven't seen them behind closed doors either and we are all entitled to express a reasonable opinion. I don't think any medieval opinions have been shared here


----------



## Christmas_Kate (12 September 2007)

Just quickly, no my sister had not seen her son dead, she was at work when it happened, and came straight to ours. 

She didnt want to see him dead. The Priest forced her into it.


----------



## Daisychain (12 September 2007)

No i dont know any of them, just have very carefully followed their case everyday, it has hit home very hard as i have a child of the same age,  i feel actually heartbroken for madeleine and have every sympathy with her parents, i genuinely believe they couldnt possibly have any involvement,  especially what they are implying regarding keeping a body hidden for 25 days, and it really grieves me to see people saying such unkind things about them, thats all, they are living a complete nightmare, and will end up having to sell their home next. I have thought at a very deep level on this case.


----------



## pixie (12 September 2007)

ahh, the joys of the internet..


----------



## Madam_max (12 September 2007)

That is absolutely disgusting


----------



## Jo C (12 September 2007)

OK its not often I get annoyed on here but that is out of order. Why post that?


----------



## Sooty (12 September 2007)

Actually, I think it very neatly sums up the way this case has deteriorated, and the way everyone becomes a celebrity and public property at the drop of a hat - in the case of the McCanns, quite deliberately. Its irony is not lost on me...


----------



## Jo C (12 September 2007)

The irony is not lost on me either but I still think it is in extremely bad taste.


----------



## Daisychain (12 September 2007)

It just shows the total lack of respect and compassion in this country.  Disgusting taste. Hope you feel happy posting it, its sad if thats how you have to get your kicks...


----------



## Onyxia (12 September 2007)

Oh come on-Pixie diddnt make it, sure a quick tqral of net would find a fair few similar images.
Yes it's sickening that people have don it but I dont think it's wrong to post it in a thread like this esp when so many seem convinced it WAS Mummy or Daddy.......


----------



## Fahrenheit (12 September 2007)

Its sad enough that there is sickos out there that create that sort of thing but to use it as a post is just encouraging them to do so. Very bad taste IMO, I hope it gets removed!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (12 September 2007)

one question that i keep asking is IF and only IF they did do it, (which daisychain im not bfore you jump at me too) with the press following them round constantly how on earth would they be able to dispose of the body 25 days after the case opened and not be seen???
i work for easyjet and was at eastmids when they flew home and the press where EVERYWHERE. I imagine it was exactly the same in Portugal.
i do feel something strange is going on in this case but i cannot beleive the Mcanns disposed of the body as i dont see how they would of been able to?


----------



## Fahrenheit (12 September 2007)

That is one of the my thoughts, how could they possibly done what people are accusing them of with the world press on their tail!

Also there is other ways that Madeleine's DNA could have got in the car, there would have been her DNA, skin cells, hair, saliva........etc etc all over her toys which have been in that car!

I'd rather be proved wrong and they were guilty, when I thought they were innocent, than be proved wrong that they were innocent, when I thought they were guilty!


----------



## JM07 (12 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
ahh, the joys of the internet..







[/ QUOTE ]

























very ironic......


----------



## Merlotmonster (12 September 2007)

Well I thought it was quite funny too! (ducks behind sofa)...
and no I dont have children or a heart apparently, but I also see the funny side of things and dont get hung up on stuff in the news...otherwise life would be very depressing! Sorry, i dont mean to offend anyone who feels deeply about the case but i have more important things in my life to worry about.


----------



## JM07 (12 September 2007)

TBH, i can't for the life of me understand how people get so emotionally involved in a family that they don't know from Adam...

same for Princess Diana...

this new found public mourning that this country seems to enjoy wollowing in is, IMO, quite nauseating....


----------



## Christmas_Kate (12 September 2007)

It's sick, yes, BUT shows just how low things have got with the press etc. 

Someone mentioned they discussed this at the dinner table as a matter of course... is thatreally how sad people are? I would have thought most normal people would have better things to discuss than a 'whodunnit' on an extremely sensitive case like this. Feck, invite yer mates round, pop a bottle of bubbly and take bets... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. 

No[one even knows if Madeleine is dead, and the world speculation and 'gossip' is just dragging the point away from what it originally was. Madeleine COULD still be alive, and it almost feels like people are treating it like some kind of entertainment.


----------



## PaintboxEDT (12 September 2007)

the mccanns are paying for the dna tests on the car !!!

its on newsnight now,i do find it sus but will we ever know the truth,im not sure on this one !!!


----------



## Merlotmonster (12 September 2007)

Hear hear...Get over it I say. Tragic but really is it worth getting all sad about it. You cant change what happened.


----------



## Christmas_Kate (12 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
the mccanns are paying for the dna tests on the car !!!

its on newsnight now,i do find it sus but will we ever know the truth,im not sure on this one !!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

why on earth????


----------



## JM07 (12 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Hear hear...Get over it I say. Tragic but really is it worth getting all sad about it. You cant change what happened. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i'm not even sure, to me, that it's "tragic"...i mean sh1t happens every day, all over the world....


----------



## Merlotmonster (12 September 2007)

I just put that so as not to get shot down in flames!!!


----------



## Tia (12 September 2007)

Well I may have agreed with you earlier Daisy, but I don't now - have you ever heard the saying "don't shoot the messenger"?  Well don't.

Thank you Pixie for showing what a bunch of incredibly awful people are part of our society today (not you Pixie, but the makers of this sick advert).  The irony was not lost on me either.


----------



## Daisychain (12 September 2007)

Im not commenting on this thread any longer, you will be glad to Know.


----------



## Christmas_Kate (12 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Im not commenting on this thread any longer, you will be glad to Know. 

[/ QUOTE ]

you just did....


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (12 September 2007)

guys come on, everyone is entitled to an opinion and that said everyone will have different views on this.
is it really worth griping at each other?
or should i shut up??!!


----------



## Donkeymad (12 September 2007)

But is that really any different to so many threads that are read and posted on here on HHO? Do 'we' (yes, all of us reading and/or posting here) have nothing better to do either?


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (12 September 2007)

Do 'we' (yes, all of us reading and/or posting here) have nothing better to do either? 


lol, obviously not!


----------



## Tia (12 September 2007)

Why would I be glad to know that?


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (12 September 2007)

Why would I be glad to know that?  


i didnt really get it either?


----------



## Dogbetty141 (13 September 2007)

I have always thought that they had been involved.  That has always been MHO.  I think it may have been an accident but then i think why create so much public attention?  Maybe to district them from the truth!  Im having a debate with myself again!


----------



## JaneMBE (13 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I have always thought that they had been involved.  That has always been MHO.  I think it may have been an accident but then i think why create so much public attention?  Maybe to district them from the truth!  Im having a debate with myself again! 

[/ QUOTE ]

you and me both!
I keep arguing with myself... so many inconsistencies about it all..

Did K phone Sky before the police? Did something happen earlier in the day and the poor child was killed, then a big cover up? Why did K wash the cuddlecat? I mean, you'd want the scent of your kid wouldn't you? Lots of theories on other forums, and stuff that makes you think about it all. Do they not use truth drugs and lie detectors in mysteries like this, or is that just in books? Are they not allowed to, inadmissible evidence or something?
Debates i am having with myself lol...


----------



## Dogbetty141 (13 September 2007)

I know i think about all these things in my head!  I havent followed all of the news only recently and in the beginning!  I just hope they find her poor little soul and lay her rest!  I just think a lot of things in this case is very strange!  Doesnt anyone think that she could have disposed of the body before she was announced missing?


----------



## JaneMBE (13 September 2007)

yep. I think it happened earlier in the day (the last photo is also under scrutiny apparently, the date was amended.. alledgedly)

I do feel it is a cover up, a mistake that has spiraled and turned into a media circus. It is ll very odd, with lots of twists and turns.


----------



## Tempi (13 September 2007)

really mature


----------



## browbrow (13 September 2007)

I really dont think they have done it - and will never get a fair trial now .....

The thing that has got me thinking though is that the family seem to have completley forgotton about trying to find her an are just getting on with trying to prove they havent done it.

I know a heck of a lot of GP's mind and if they was a type of person who could blag thier way through this it could be a GP, only as they see death and illness every day and are very hardend to it and have very scientific, straightforward clinical minds BUT I really dont think that they have ....... (by the way all GPs I know are my friends and work pals so I am not slating GPs - I love them all)


----------



## Christmas_Kate (13 September 2007)

though I guess in trying to prove they havent done it people might realise the search for Madeleine has to go on.


----------



## browbrow (13 September 2007)

Yes - thats a good point 

In a way I hope that if the poor kid is dead that her parents were the ones that did it as then at least she died in familiar surroundings.  As IF they did it - it would have been an accident surely.

I would rather her parents kill her than some horrid pedo .

I hope this makes sense. I do wish that she isnt dead ofcourse. A very sad thing to discuss


----------



## Seahorse (13 September 2007)

This whole thing has really upset me, I have a daughter Madeleine's age and I have taken an interest in this from the beginning. 
I have cried over this little girl, one day I had to pull my car over as I was crying so much. Call me soft if you like, but it really did upset me.
If it turns out that her parents did kill her and I seriously hope they didn't, it would just make a mockery of the whole thing in my eyes.
But as browbrow just pointed out, better that than at the hands of some sick pedo's.

What about all these 'supposed sightings' of Madeleine then in Malta and in Morocco a few days after she disappeared? 
Loads of stuff just doesn't add up about any of it and I wonder if we will ever know what really happened that day.


----------



## Donkeymad (13 September 2007)

I doubt we will ever know, certainly not for sure.
browbrow, GP's and Surgeons do see death regularly, and they do have to maybe harden themselves to it, but, believe me, it is very different when it is  _your_ family/child.
Yes, I can say this from similar experiences.


----------



## browbrow (14 September 2007)

I fully take this into consideration about when its your own family and friends - but I have seen some of my GP's loose their partner and the reaction in all three occasion was very different to what a 'normal' (if there is such a thing) person would react .


----------



## Stella (14 September 2007)

I see in the Guardian online that Justine McGuiness has resigned and they are in talks with a guy Called Hall (used to edit the News of the World) who is known to be a hard hitting PR, with a view to him 'managing their media campagn'. Not much talk of Madeleine in this campagn these days


----------

